# Neighbors and Snow Removal



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

So, does anybody have snow removal problems with neighbors? After couple of times talking to each, I thought I had solved the problem both neighbors blowing their snow on my property and in the street in front of my property. 

No so much - after the blizzard one neighbor decided it was ok to blow snow 20 feet onto my property and in the street in front of my house where I park my car. The snow is hard pack now which I can't be moved until temps rise to soften it. I know this is a big storm and their driveway is close to the boundary, but this person has a decent size blower that would allow to blow all the snow on their side. It just may be more work. Of course, you are not supposed to blow snow in the street either. Snow from you property should stay on your property. Anyone ?


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

So you have them on "both" sides of you . . . . and you've already discussed this matter with both of them ?

I suspect that they thought the prior conversations were about something else ?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, sir. You can politely but firmly tell him to stop doing it. Most people are reasonable and will work with you. 
How did you "have it worked out"? Remind him of that. You also need to make it clear to him that blowing into the street is verboten.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can talk which I do think is the better way but for the snow in the street which could trap you or a fire truck or ambulance there is always a call to the police. Once you've asked and tried to be polite I'm thinking there isn't much to lose.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a few suggestions, but they are neither polite or probably legal. I'd stick with what others have offered.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Frustrating ... I'd go with kissafrog. For a start get advice from the police. If you do let us know.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Vermont007 said:


> So you have them on "both" sides of you . . . . and you've already discussed this matter with both of them ?
> 
> I suspect that they thought the prior conversations were about something else ?


Yep, neighbors on both sides and I talked to both. Only the one neighbor is the problem this year. The previous conversation with him about the snow removal was clear , no confusion, and without a hard feelings on either side. But, this neighbor looks for a confrontation at times.


----------



## Forcefed4door (Jan 26, 2016)

Get a wheels barrel shovel into it then dump snow on there property. They just might understand afterwards.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

Take pics or videos of the neighbor doing what you are describing.
There's nothing quite like photographic evidence to give your gripe credence and back up your story to the police........or even in court, if it would come to that.
Think about why cops are wearing cameras now......to prove or disprove their actions, be they rational and with appropriate force, or out-of-bounds or illegal behavior.

Click away, click away....:emoticon-object-028
:icon-wwp:


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Have you tried poopin on his doorstep?...... Just a thought! lol When he asks you why you did it just folow up on how you thought it was OK


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Edge said:


> ". . . conversation with him about the snow removal was clear , no confusion, and without a hard feelings on either side. But, this neighbor looks for a confrontation at times . . ."


Think he'd mind if you blew "his" snow back onto "his" driveway, as he seems to have misplaced it ?

Of course you'll notice "I" don't live in one of those congested northeast states . . . . I'd have been bumped off long ago. Up here, I can't even see another neighbor.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The best way to handle this is to absolutely kill him with kindness. That's the fastest way to break someone.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

And speaking of neighbors, I spent an hour cleaning their drive,sidewalks & cars. They are an older couple who can't do it themselves anymore. They asked me what I charged the neighbor next door and I said $50 and then they got real quite. Nothing else was discussed after that conversation and I thought I would just go ahead and clean their drive.

Long story short, I never got a "thank you" or "can we pay you something". These people have plenty of $$ and would not extend the courtesy to a least say thank you. It will be my last time helping them out, let them hire someone else and see what they charge. And BTW, their drive is 3 times the size of the one I charge $50 for.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

First off I don't think your neighbors blowing snow onto you yard is a big deal and your lawn can benefit from it. As long as they are not hitting your house or blowing snow into what you cleaned out. That being said I get very pissed when people blow or shovel out in to the street.( I pay tax's to clean the street)


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I agree about videoing his actions you may need that later. I do blow my snow into the street in front of my own house. It melts quickly in the street and I have 4 wheel drive so no issues there.

While it may not be for everyone, if I was in this situation, I would wait until he is done going his property, then I would go out and blow as much snow as a could onto his most sensitive areas, i.e. his stoop, EOD, Driveway and lastly his sidewalk. I would not blow snow anywhere but onto his property. If I needed a larger machine to have the throw range to reach all his property to hit all areas, then that would be the reason to purchase a new machine.

I would also get into the habit of wearing cat tracks while doing the snow removal so that when the fight starts I would not lose traction, he would.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

69ariens said:


> First off I don't think your neighbors blowing snow onto you yard is a big deal and your lawn can benefit from it. As long as they are not hitting your house or blowing snow into what you cleaned out. That being said I get very pissed when people blow or shovel out in to the street.( I pay tax's to clean the street)


+1
It's snow, it melts.

If they aren't pelting your cars or buildings or cleared areas with it, big deal.

What do you do if their leaves blow into your yard?


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Many of my neighbors don't even clear their sidewalks, including my next door neoghbor who has never once cleared her sidewalk, but is the first to complain about other neighbors.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Around here if you don't clear your walks within 48 hrs the city will send a crew out to do it and send you the bill...... it's $90/hr for each guy and a one hour minimum charge (ie at least $180). If you don't pay it a lean goes against property.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank God I live in a nice, sane neighborhood, :icon_whistling:
When we had the excavating going on for our addition our neighbor asked for our dirt. They took it all! Didn't even have to load it on a truck. Excavator just dug a scoop and drove it to their dump site and they paid part of our excavation costs.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> I agree about videoing his actions you may need that later. I do blow my snow into the street in front of my own house. It melts quickly in the street and I have 4 wheel drive so no issues there.
> 
> While it may not be for everyone, if I was in this situation, I would wait until he is done going his property, then I would go out and blow as much snow as a could onto his most sensitive areas, i.e. his stoop, EOD, Driveway and lastly his sidewalk. I would not blow snow anywhere but onto his property. If I needed a larger machine to have the throw range to reach all his property to hit all areas, then that would be the reason to purchase a new machine.
> 
> I would also get into the habit of wearing cat tracks while doing the snow removal so that when the fight starts I would not lose traction, he would.


Ya you can get threw the snow that you blew onto the street. But thats not the trouble with blowing snow into street. How about when a neighbor driving down the slams the brakes and skids into lets say a into a dog or a kid, the old guy walking down the street. Who will be sued, not the driver it will be you. I have been hit driving down the street on my plowing route be some guy that was blowing snow into the street. ( after some yelling and a drop of the plow) I never saw snow in the street in front of his house. Around here you can get a fine for putting snow into the street.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry that you have S****y neighbors.
Sid


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have had a bit of a problem like this with my next door neighbor with clearing. He had an older Ariens 6HP up until 2000. He would always throw a lot of his driveway snow on to our 11' of grass area that runs all the way down his driveway. My dad asked him back then not to throw the snow on to our lawn because... when we get a melting, it comes in to our cellar. Now I can not for the life of me think of any better reason not to throw snow on your neighbors property or on that side, after this is mentioned to you. 

Well when he bought his new Ariens back in 2000 he said, "now I will be able to throw the snow to the front and rear of my house because of the new machine" 

How many of you out there think he has been doing this? k:

What I have been doing for 25 years any way is, running a pass along this side of my house just to keep snow back 2' from my foundation. Am I really doing any good? Probably not, but I like to think so. :smiley-confused013: 

So anyway, what I have been noticing for maybe about 5 years, (+ _) is my neighbor likes to throw most of his driveway snow towards my front corner of our properties towards the street instead of towards his backyard that is probably 50' X 75'. He thinks it keeps the snow away from our foundations better, which is just ridiculous. So when he comes down his driveway, it is easier for him to throw it on my front side corner because of the angle. (I DIDN'T KNOW THAT TURNING THE CHUTE, MAYBE 2 OR 3 TURNS WAS SUCH A HARD JOB SO THAT YOU MIGHT WANT TO PUT MORE OF YOUR SNOW ON YOUR FRONT YARD :biggrin:.) Especially after getting that new Ariens machine back in 2000. 

Now this neighbor used to rent from my mom and dad before they bought the house next door. I have cleared that property of theirs prior to them purchasing it and I know how easy it is to clear. Now me being the nice guy that I am, when my neighbor is still at work and we are getting a storm, I will clear his property or at least get a front section cleared so he can pull his truck in off of the street. Usually the whole property is cleared before he gets home. 

When I get to clearing his, my property is cleared, I make my final pas down my front walk and than I turn up his driveway and make the first pass right up against the end of his driveway at the edge of my lawn. All I do is keep blowing on to his property. When I get between the houses I face the chute ahead of me and keep throwing it ahead of me until I pass the house, then I just turn the chute to either his front yard or back yard and throw the snow. It's very simple! I wish I had his property to clear It's so easy to clear that if you are open minded enough to put the snow where it should go and put it where you want to put it, you just might be amazed...

Now what I have to tell you is... that we are great friends and we always help one another, spring, sumer, fall or winter. It makes all of the clearing work that we have to do that mush easier. 

So this past storm I saw him doing this and I stopped clearing to ask him, "hey (_), can you throw more of that snow on your side? He told me that he was doing a 50/50 split down his driveway. I let it go. When we got done, there was about 75% if not a little more of snow on my front than his. And now that it has been melting all week, you can see the difference on where the snow went. 

Now I am not trying to be a royal PITA here, but fair is fair and when you have more grass area to take the snow, you should use it even it it is on your own property. And especially if you are asked to stop doing what you are doing, you should. And not keep putting it where you want to put it because you do not want your snow on your own property. He can handle a lot more snow than I could and than some. Plus the fact that if I needed that front area if we started to get buried with snow, it would make my job a lot harder. 

Another thing that we always do, is when we get done clearing, we go out in his pick up to go get a coffee and than we take our cool down drive through the country. That's how good of friends we are.

I am sort of interested to see what happens during the next storm. And if he keeps doing his same old procedure, what do you guys think? k:


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Edge said:


> So, does anybody have snow removal problems with neighbors? After couple of times talking to each, I thought I had solved the problem both neighbors blowing their snow on my property and in the street in front of my property.
> 
> No so much - after the blizzard one neighbor decided it was ok to blow snow 20 feet onto my property and in the street in front of my house where I park my car. The snow is hard pack now which I can't be moved until temps rise to soften it. I know this is a big storm and their driveway is close to the boundary, but this person has a decent size blower that would allow to blow all the snow on their side. It just may be more work. Of course, you are not supposed to blow snow in the street either. Snow from you property should stay on your property. Anyone ?


You are not alone.
The 2 old "w"itches on one side of me hire some dummies to blow their drive.

Last year they were blowing all over my yard, that didn't bother me too much until they started hitting my house and windows! All new windows and sidings. And dumping it on my front porch!
I told the dope to lower his chute which he did. Stupid uck!

This year with the blizzard they brought a plow truck and right away got stuck.:wavetowel2:
They then pushed it up onto their lawn right up to my bushes, that didn't bother me.
Then they pushed from the street half way in my yard onto my sidewalk and property. I went outside and told the guy that why did he have to do that? He said that there was nowhere else to put it.
If he pushed the other way he could have put it ON THEIR YARD!
He said he would come back later and knock it down, he never did!

I confronted the "w"itches about it and they said that they have no control over what they do!:smiley-confused009:

We got into it and I said a few choice words back to them.
They told me that they will be moving as soon the dog dies. And they will make sure I get another neighbor from HELLo.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh
I told them ANYONE will be better then them!

Paybacks are a mother !$#@! they will be payed back.
I help them out in the summer too....no more!
They could hire the guy behind me to clear it for a 1/4 of what they are paying now. He used to help them FOR FREE with their lawnmower problems, but the 2 old biddies ALWAYS complained about something and did not want to spend the money to fix it right. 
"W"ITCHES that is all they are!

The one has the house. She got it in the divorce settlement instead of his pension. She stole it from him. Her sister bought into half of it somehow.
It was his house that he grew up in, he got it from his parents.
He couldn't take her anymore and got out.

There is a whole lot more, but they are just "W"itches!

Next storm the video camera will be ready!
I am hoping the dog kicks the bucket and they will soon be gone.


----------



## Reversemidasman (Jan 8, 2016)

Yep. Its a tough one, as you will have to decide whether any action you take will cause an "escalation" of the situation that will make matters worst. There are the type of neighbors,which sounds like you have one, that for some strange reason "enjoy" being a nuisance and actually thrive on it. I agree with the others to find out from local police what you can do to document and develop a history of such incidences. Video taping inconspicuously may be a good idea. Outright videotaping in front of these sort of individuals (that enjoy causing problems) may escalate the situation into a pissing contest or worst. Since this is only happening during the winter snow and not in the other three seasons (Spring, Summer, Fall). You may even end up having to seek legal advice ($) if you see this escalating beyond the snow.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Why doesn't *Big Ed *tell us how he really feels ?


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

69ariens said:


> Ya you can get threw the snow that you blew onto the street. But thats not the trouble with blowing snow into street. How about when a neighbor driving down the slams the brakes and skids into lets say a into a dog or a kid, the old guy walking down the street. Who will be sued, not the driver it will be you. I have been hit driving down the street on my plowing route be some guy that was blowing snow into the street. ( after some yelling and a drop of the plow) I never saw snow in the street in front of his house. Around here you can get a fine for putting snow into the street.


Your points are well taken.

That being said. Last week when we got the 30", we did not see a plow for 48 hours. In this development if you don't have 4 wheel drive you aren't getting out until the plow shows up and we are always last to get done. After 9 years of dealing with it, I called the Dept. that handles the plowing to complain and left a message for the Commissioner, he did not bother to call me back. I was told by the rep. that the plow driver decides in what order to do his route. I asked how can I get a new plow driver. Around here, most don't clear their sidewalks, most don't seem to care about the lousy plow service as I have never heard anyone mention it. There is an ordinance from the town about clearing the sidewalks as there is in most places. The difference is I have never seen anyone get a summons who seen any enforcement patrol for it.


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> The best way to handle this is to absolutely kill him with kindness. That's the fastest way to break someone.


Well, I took the "high road" and I ended up talking to the neighbor again. He looked guilty and said very little, but no apology. I kept it friendly. There have been other issues with him, so there may have to be a Plan B.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Edge said:


> Well, I took the "high road" and I ended up talking to the neighbor again. He looked guilty and said very little, but no apology. I kept it friendly. There have been other issues with him, so there may have to be a Plan B.


It may or may not work but I can tell you this. No matter how it plays out I get a good night's sleep. I can lay my head down knowing I did the right thing. I'm hoping the best for you in your situation.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I ended up clearing both neighbors driveways and access, making their bad habits moot. Deal is that when I'm travelling they will do mine. One time so far and they did mine better than they did their own. They see my standards, it's up to them to decide if they want to do that for their own. But good job on mine so no complaints so far from me. We'll see how it goes as more years pass. So far so good.


----------



## govenatorx (Jan 28, 2011)

In my town it is against town ordinance to do both. One more polite request, and then start sending it back onto their driveway. Make sure your machine is bigger than theirs. You can send the snow back quicker. They will learn the hard way. And I like the other suggestion to poop on their door step. But put it in a paper bag. And lite it on fire. That's always a good time!


----------



## Terrance (Dec 28, 2015)

govenatorx said:


> In my town it is against town ordinance to do both. One more polite request, and then start sending it back onto their driveway. Make sure your machine is bigger than theirs. You can send the snow back quicker. They will learn the hard way. And I like the other suggestion to poop on their door step. But put it in a paper bag. And lite it on fire. That's always a good time!


Then YOU end up being the one caught on camera and made to look like "the bad guy". With all the proof in their court your word against theirs will have no foundation of evidence. You would lose. And their evil deeds would only get worse because they got away with it.
Fighting fire with fire is not the way to go in this situation. Killing then with kindness was the best suggestion in my opinion followed by video taping or having another neighbor witness the action if you do not have a video machine.
Also, since we are on these snowblower forums we would be the ones with the knowledge to help out in these situations. How about a friendly demonstration on how to best blow the snow [with their machine], so you can walk in their shoes, and suggest to them how you would go about it and the best pattern to do it in as to make the least amount of passes? You could even say "This is how the "experts" on the snowblower forum recommend that I do it" that way you can seem humble to them in that even you had to learn how to do it properly from someone else and not appear like you are the King Master Snowblower Extraodinaire and are lording your knowledge over them and "forcing" them to do it your way. (??)
Remember, there are a LOT of ignorant snowblower users out there because they expect to just 1) get a snowblower and 2) put gas in it, start it up, and go! We are the ones who have to patiently teach them so they can at least have some sense of accomplishment [instead of frustration]. Most of the time I do neighbor's driveways for free, just because I like to do that kind of thing. And when they offer to pay me I usually decline but since I am using my step-dad's snowblower I will sometimes ask for 2 dollars for a gallon of gas to replace it because it is his machine; but my work is for free; free because a gift has no cost. And a gift requires no thank you. If you require a "thank you" then it is not a gift and the "thank you" is your payment. This post is for everyone to read. It is not directed at anyone if particular. I just responded to govenator as his post sparked my train of thought.
God bless you guys and remember "Let's be careful out there".


----------



## Dpregs (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a similar problem. Living in SW CT (the non-gold coast housing, aka, real people houses), the houses are close to each other, and the driveways are too. In some parts of my driveway I have no choice but to blow snow on to the neighbors property. BUT, long ago I cleared it with them. They didn't care, and because of that, I do their sidewalks and driveway as often as I can. I take care of the old lady's house next to us on all aspects. From driveway, to roof, to sidewalks. She offers to pay, but I always refuse. Any snow that I blow into the road at minimum gets cleared in front of my house and my neighbors more so because the plow doesn't then plow it in again. BUT, as soon as I do that, it is a free for all to park in front of my house. OOPS....did I just plow you in?

My bigger problem is that of the rest of the neighborhood. I have no reason to own a large JD317 with 4' blower and blower, nor two more walk behinds....but I do. SO, last year during a very large snow storm, I suited up and cleared EVERY driveway on the street! Took me hours, but no one had to go outside. One kind neighbor must have seen me and decided to do the sidewalks before I could......but he did EVERY side walk BUT mine!!! He left mine covered and started and stopped on either side of my house! I was PISSED! I let it go after ALOT of anger. Next snow storm rolls in, I was at work so I didn't get to every house, but I did many. My other neighbor comes over with his recently CL purchased 85 craftsman track drive walk behind. I stop what I am doing, clearing snow, and drag it into the garage. Take the next hour to clean and put in a new carb kit. Tighten the chain on the drive sprocket, fix a few more items on it, and then get it running mint...lights too. I didn't ask for a dime, not even for the parts. He says thank you, and I am thinking great, he can finish doing his driveway and the sidewalks.....he fires it up, drives it across the street and straight into his garage. He goes inside and never comes back out. I end up finishing the snow removal job and calling it quits. Outside of a few neighbors who are friends, NO ONE gets my help ANYMORE!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dpregs said:


> I have a similar problem. Living in SW CT (the non-gold coast housing, aka, real people houses), the houses are close to each other, and the driveways are too. In some parts of my driveway I have no choice but to blow snow on to the neighbors property. BUT, long ago I cleared it with them. They didn't care, and because of that, I do their sidewalks and driveway as often as I can. I take care of the old lady's house next to us on all aspects. From driveway, to roof, to sidewalks. She offers to pay, but I always refuse. Any snow that I blow into the road at minimum gets cleared in front of my house and my neighbors more so because the plow doesn't then plow it in again. BUT, as soon as I do that, it is a free for all to park in front of my house. OOPS....did I just plow you in?
> 
> My bigger problem is that of the rest of the neighborhood. I have no reason to own a large JD317 with 4' blower and blower, nor two more walk behinds....but I do. SO, last year during a very large snow storm, I suited up and cleared EVERY driveway on the street! Took me hours, but no one had to go outside. One kind neighbor must have seen me and decided to do the sidewalks before I could......but he did EVERY side walk BUT mine!!! He left mine covered and started and stopped on either side of my house! I was PISSED! I let it go after ALOT of anger. Next snow storm rolls in, I was at work so I didn't get to every house, but I did many. My other neighbor comes over with his recently CL purchased 85 craftsman track drive walk behind. I stop what I am doing, clearing snow, and drag it into the garage. Take the next hour to clean and put in a new carb kit. Tighten the chain on the drive sprocket, fix a few more items on it, and then get it running mint...lights too. I didn't ask for a dime, not even for the parts. He says thank you, and I am thinking great, he can finish doing his driveway and the sidewalks.....he fires it up, drives it across the street and straight into his garage. He goes inside and never comes back out. I end up finishing the snow removal job and calling it quits. Outside of a few neighbors who are friends, NO ONE gets my help ANYMORE!


Wow. I think if I were you I'd probably just do my own from now on. Just stay away from them as far as snow removal.


----------



## Padraig (Nov 23, 2015)

Ok, I see the problem with blowing the snow into the street where you park but what do you mean about onto your property, your yard or driveway. If it is just your yard, why get worked up?

Padraig


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

:icon-hgtg:This thread makes me remember why people live out in the country!!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Padraig said:


> Ok, I see the problem with blowing the snow into the street where you park but what do you mean about onto your property, your yard or driveway. If it is just your yard, why get worked up?
> 
> Padraig


+1
Really. 
Some of these comments are pretty funny. As long as it isn't obstructing your vision when trying to get out into traffic who cares if the snow gets blown onto your grass? If they blow it on your driveway or out into the street that's a whole other story.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

That is just plain out right RUDE! I hope you stick to your guns now and worry only about yourself. 

I know I do just about 2 properties when we get snow. With getting some snow on my next door neighbors driveway, I have to clean it up. But it is well worth doing it to keep the snow going where it needs to go for the next storm. There are times when I get a little gun ho and want to see what my machine can do, so I might go down one more sidewalk in both directions. 

And when I am out there, I do feel sort of bad for the people who are shoveling, but than I say to myself, if you want to own a house, there are certain priorities that you have to use your head and prepare for... and one is the removal of snow. So if you have the mind set of... we only get a few storms a season, I say... HAPPY SHOVELING.. :images: 

Then there is another side to the coin. What if you go over to clear a neighbor out and your machine breaks, are they going to help you with the repair? I am pretty funny that way. And I am not trying to be a jerk, but that would happen to me. 




Dpregs said:


> I have a similar problem. Living in SW CT (the non-gold coast housing, aka, real people houses), the houses are close to each other, and the driveways are too. In some parts of my driveway I have no choice but to blow snow on to the neighbors property. BUT, long ago I cleared it with them. They didn't care, and because of that, I do their sidewalks and driveway as often as I can. I take care of the old lady's house next to us on all aspects. From driveway, to roof, to sidewalks. She offers to pay, but I always refuse. Any snow that I blow into the road at minimum gets cleared in front of my house and my neighbors more so because the plow doesn't then plow it in again. BUT, as soon as I do that, it is a free for all to park in front of my house. OOPS....did I just plow you in?
> 
> My bigger problem is that of the rest of the neighborhood. I have no reason to own a large JD317 with 4' blower and blower, nor two more walk behinds....but I do. SO, last year during a very large snow storm, I suited up and cleared EVERY driveway on the street! Took me hours, but no one had to go outside. One kind neighbor must have seen me and decided to do the sidewalks before I could......but he did EVERY side walk BUT mine!!! He left mine covered and started and stopped on either side of my house! I was PISSED! I let it go after ALOT of anger. Next snow storm rolls in, I was at work so I didn't get to every house, but I did many. My other neighbor comes over with his recently CL purchased 85 craftsman track drive walk behind. I stop what I am doing, clearing snow, and drag it into the garage. Take the next hour to clean and put in a new carb kit. Tighten the chain on the drive sprocket, fix a few more items on it, and then get it running mint...lights too. I didn't ask for a dime, not even for the parts. He says thank you, and I am thinking great, he can finish doing his driveway and the sidewalks.....he fires it up, drives it across the street and straight into his garage. He goes inside and never comes back out. I end up finishing the snow removal job and calling it quits. Outside of a few neighbors who are friends, NO ONE gets my help ANYMORE!


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't like when you clear out parking spaces for your vehicles on the street and some inconsiderate neighbor is too lazy to clear their spot and steals mine. I've cleared all the other vehicles of the plow pile except for his. Liked the look on his face when he saw all other cars free of plow pile except his. Learned his lesson.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> +1
> Really.
> Some of these comments are pretty funny. As long as it isn't obstructing your vision when trying to get out into traffic who cares if the snow gets blown onto your grass? If they blow it on your driveway or out into the street that's a whole other story.


 Not everyone has a slope away from their house to provide good drainage. So yes, I can see where some folks might have a problem with snow from other peoples going on to their yard.
We have not had very much snow yet this year and my neighbors yard looks like this today.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

That second pic , the neighbor on the other side of that fence piles a ton of snow on their side along the fence. They have lots of room to put it in other places , but deliberately puts it there just to be a jerk.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Are these pics of your place, Phil?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Nope , looking out my bedroom window at the yard kitty corner to mine. Most years there are a pair of ducks that move into that spot to the right of the pool, on this side of the fence in the spring. :icon_whistling:


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Another place is my parents house. The only place the plow guy could pile up the snow from the driveway was at the end of the drive just past the garage. From there that big snow bank , we average 10' / season of snow, melts down hill the 25' to the neighbors leaky azz basement . She was thrilled when I told her that I'd snow blow it and we agreed on where would be best to put the snow.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

He,s got more problems than snow being blown against the fence. That whole place needs some grade work and a decent drainage ditch out front. I bet he's got a couple sump pumps. 

But, my point in what I originally posted about snow blown into your yard... Of course there are always exceptions, such as this yard you showed. No. I wouldn't add to this poor guy's constant misery but under ordinary circumstances I could care les if someone blew snow into my yard. Fortunately we don't have to worry about it where we live but I have lived in places where it happend. I never minded if there was additional snow blown there.
It has to go somewhere and in a limited space people just need to learn to get along and work together. 
I feel bad for this guy who owns this place. He could use some serious grade work.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From there that big snow bank , we average 10' / season of snow, melts down hill the 25' to the neighbors leaky azz basement . She was thrilled when I told her that I'd snow blow it and we agreed on where would be best to put the snow.
*what you and she agreed on. This is the way it should be handled. Great job, Phil.* You're what a good neighbor is.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Regarding my neighbors , 4 houses on a dead end private road , all signed a maintenance agreement before closing on the house . All 4 are 'supposed" to share equally the maintenance of the road. :icon_whistling:
We have been here 25 years and after asking the kitty corner neighbor the past several years in a row ( he owns that house with the bad drainage) as well as the other two, to help get a single contract for snow plowing the whole road , I just gave up this year. :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead: 
Not worth the hassle. Psyco lady on the other side of that fence won't ever pay anything , just wants to be a pain. I got a price for the whole road including the three driveways up to and excluding the the one on the other side of the fence. Told the neighbors the total cost , suggested what they may want to chip in for their share , paid the plow guy in full and hope they chip in something, sometime :icon_whistling: 
Of course this year we get almost no snow so far :huh:


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> He,s got more problems than snow being blown against the fence. That whole place needs some grade work and a decent drainage ditch out front. I bet he's got a couple sump pumps.
> 
> --------------------
> From there that big snow bank , we average 10' / season of snow, melts down hill the 25' to the neighbors leaky azz basement . She was thrilled when I told her that I'd snow blow it and we agreed on where would be best to put the snow.
> *what you and she agreed on. This is the way it should be handled. Great job, Phil.* You're what a good neighbor is.


 Regarding *my* neighbors , the only good solution would be raise the house up 2' and a bunch of dirt trucked in to create a direction for the water to go. Probably cost more than they paid for the house. Sucks to be them , but they are good folks and do help with paying for the plowing. 
Re: my parents house , yes , I wish all neighbors would work together like that


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

1894 said:


> Regarding *my* neighbors , the only good solution would be raise the house up 2' and a bunch of dirt trucked in to create a direction for the water to go. Probably cost more than they paid for the house. Sucks to be them ,* but they are good folks and do help with paying for the plowing. *
> Re: my parents house , yes , I wish all neighbors would work together like that


 I blow the banks from their side of the road over to mine to keep some of the melt water away. That is why the first pic has snow on my side of the road and not theirs


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

1894 said:


> I blow the banks from their side of the road over to mine to keep some of the melt water away. That is why the first pic has snow on my side of the road and not theirs


The county-township-city ...whoever is responsible for maintenance, should install a culvert under the road to prevent this flooding into the street. It would sure help out his situation as well.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

1894 said:


> Regarding my neighbors , 4 houses on a dead end private road , all signed a maintenance agreement before closing on the house . All 4 are 'supposed" to share equally the maintenance of the road. :icon_whistling:


 100 % private road , not even sure who / where the actual owner of the road is. Even our water lines have meters at the street , all private lines from there to each house. Per the " road maintenance agreement " that comes with the deed for each of our houses it is up to the 4 of us. Makes it tough when 2 of the 4 families spent a couple of decades or more feuding :smiley-confused009:


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

We've been extremely lucky at our last two homes. Very nice neighbors, and while we're each equipped to handle our own, we chip in to help one another when needed, even if that just means loaning a machine.

I know it's not always this way, so I definitely feel lucky (neighbors are the one variable you can't control when buying/owning a home).

Mike


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ +1, sort of. 

House to the left of me is my brother-in-law's, we clean both our driveways at the same time so no worry which way we throw it as his front yard is a good 60+ feet in width and the property to my left is deemed wetland so no neighbor there either. 


I dont really have any issue with the folks across the street either as the guy across the street some times throws the EOD stuff back onto the road which gets plowed towards my driveway due to the way the plow guy situates his blade. 

One of the neighbor diagonally across from my house has his four kids just push everything on to the road, right in front of the land deemed wetland, not sure if there is a law against doing that but since it doesnt bother anyone no one has complained about it, yet.


----------



## ztnoo (Nov 26, 2015)

*Addtional thoughts on surface drainage problem*



> 100 % private road , not even sure who / where the actual owner of the road is


1894,
It would depend primarily on the legal language attached to your land titles.
If its not a county/city/or other municipal entity which has eminent domain over the road easement, then its likely described in your titles that the owners of the lots adjacent to and serviced by that road are tenants-in-common, and as such are totally responsible for the maintenance and care of that road easement.
Or another possibility is that your property lines actually extend across the road proper, and that by buying a lot in this subdivision, each property owner automatically grants easement (rights of passage) over each others section of their lots which contains the road, so that other owners can access their property. It pretty much depends on what the titles say and any legal covenants that are attached to the title.

Clearly there is a drainage problem in front of your neighbor's house. The original land owner/developer should have made any improvements (including adequate surface drainage) prior to the sale of the adjacent lots PRIOR to deeding any lot for sale, but it appears he didn't do that and the county entity responsible for approving the subdivision of land for residential use, didn't specify or order him to make any improvement as a condition of development as it relates to surface drainage in the area immediate to the road itself. And you can bet the original owner/developer is long gone and probably deceased as well. So I would say, generally speaking, your neighbor and any other lot owners along the road are left to their own devices to alleviate problems such as this.

It would appear to me in your photo, that directly on the other side of the road, the topography falls off and I believe I see either a creek or small stream of some sort.








If that's the case, and there is direct access to a lower area that could release excess surface drainage, the problem appears to me to have a rather simple solution. If your individual lot lines actually extend down to that area, a tile or storm drain could be placed under the road to allow surface drainage to escape, then the owner of the lot would merely be dumping surface water on another (lower) portion of their lot. Of course, there would be expense involved, but its likely an individual could provide drainage for their own lot providing they can cut the roadbed, excavate for a drain /catch basin, and restore the road to its original condition. If the land on the other side of the road belongs to an owner with no connection with your privately accessed subdivision, permission should have to legally be obtained to flow additional surface drainage onto his land. Sometimes an easement has to be obtained to legally do what I'm discussing.

If you are "uphill" of your neighbor, as a matter of gravitational reality, some, maybe a lot of the surface water from your lot is contributing to the problem. But its not like you are intentionally and "with malice" dumping water on him, its simply a function of the reality of the physical world we live in. Water will always flow in the direction of elevation fall. The real crime in this to me, is that the potential problem should have been addressed long ago with the original development of the area.

I would advise you to read your land title and determine if your property lines extend beyond the road to that lower area. You may have to examine a plat of the subdivision to determine if that is the case. If they do, I'd say you are entitled to relieve surface drainage to that area, if the road is restored to its original condition to excavate for a drainage tile. The ponding of water like this along and onto roads, is a serious problem over time, especially considering frost action in the ground, and with where you live, I know there is serious frost action. The continual action of frost heaving, followed by settlement with large volumes of water saturating the area, repeated again and again over time, coupled with vehicular traffic, is what eventually completely destroys roads, especially those with hard surfaces (i.e. concrete and asphalt). Even if that road is gravel, the same thing will result over time......and the road will require repair which likely will require some excavation of some sort in that area to provide for an adequate road base.

Suggest to your neighbor the possibility of going directly across the road with his own drainage tile with the inlet placed at the lowest point on his lot adjacent to the road. The water problems around back could largely be alleviated with a proper shallow swale shaped to carry that surface water around the house to the front........providing the problem in the front can be fixed.
Any competent excavator would be able to install a drain and repair the road for use in likely 4-5 hours......one day at the very outside. A short term inconvenience for a long term solution. Almost any drainage problem can be fixed or certainly improved dramatically. It just requires resolve, commitment to fix the problem, and an investment of capital. If there's not the mindset of these three elements present, the problem will never "fix" itself and will only get worse. If the day ever occurs you (or anyone else who lives "uphill" of the high water location) can't get past the trouble spot to your lots because the road is washed out, you'll know what I'm talking about

Definition of swale: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swale_(landform)

That my 2 cents.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

First off , my apologies to the OP EDGE . I had skipped my knee jerk first idea of getting a bigger blower and returning the snow back to the neighbor . As escalating things does not always work out like you had intended. :icon_whistling:

And also my apologies to the forum , my first reply was just a knee jerk :redface:reaction to the universal statement of " what difference does it make , it's just snow . Get over it. " Trying to show that sometimes it DOES make a difference depending on individual circumstances. 
From there I managed to continue on my tangent to the neglect of the original topic. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

ZTNOO , I thank you for your well thought out reply regarding my individual circumstances . But rather than further derail this thread by replying to the points you made , I feel it is best to try and return this thread back to the OP :icon-cheers:


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

@1894 No problem with post or responses. For my case I had the same reaction for retaliation, but later thought better of it. The neighbor used to be better about where he blew the snow in past years, so now something has changed. However, the problem occurs again I have figure out plan B. I should not have to blow his snow off the street or have it on my property.

Two reasons for my post, 1) to get some input from the members on my situation and 2) to hear about other member's snow removal situations.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Well I don't and would not live like ya'll do with a house sitting just about on top of yours. 

BUT if I had a problem with melting snow running into my basement I would tackle that problem and not be bitching where the snow from next door goes as long as it is not hitting my car/truck or buildings. Is a simple thing to rent a back hoe and dig out around a foundation and do a proper seal of the walls and while at it dig some dry wells and run drainage tile away from the home to the dry well.

As far as snow being put in the road way it is a big pet peeve of mine. Driving along on a nicely cleared road way and some clown has left a ridge of snow in the road for you to hit. Not every one has the benefit of 50 years driving experience to handle that surprise and react properly. I always make it a point to call and report them as I see no reason for it.

A friends daughter lived in a big city apartment on a little street off a major street. She took a mid winter vacation to one of those hot places with sandy beaches. During her absentness a major storm hit the area about 27 inches of snow. When she returned her car was under about 10 feet of snow as all the neighbor's around her piled their snow on it.

A call to dear old dad was in order to get her car out so with 175 MF and front loader all the snow was removed from her car in short order and much placed back where it had came from. Funny that was 5 years ago and even though she likes to go to that sunny spot in the middle of winter has never returned to not find a nice cleaned off car.

*Remember do on to others as you would have done on to you.*
Be a jerk and except to have same returned 10 fold.

 Al


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

First to give you a little background, we have owned our house for 28 years and share a driveway with the house next door which is a rental with the owners living in Florida. The easement specifically states 50/50 maintenance even though the driveway is mostly on our property. The house sat empty for 10 years with no help on any maintenance so I've always taken care of the snow removal in return for them letting me park my cars in their part, fair deal since its about 160 feet from their garage to the street. Its a weird setup with the concrete going from house to house with no where to blow the snow but forward then to the side once past the houses. Their drive continues to their garage once you get to our garage another 50 feet and the concrete is up against our garage with are garbage cans behind our garage. The only place to blow the snow is in their yard once past the front of my garage which is where the easement ends. So Tuesday we got a bunch of snow with winds 40-50 which was accumulating pretty fast but I always wait until the snow stops, no since in doing it twice if you have a blower that can handle it. Well the new neighbors only have a small single stage so in the afternoon I hear him out blowing snow so I thought great since they haven't been much help in prior to this. Low and behold they did the whole drive, yahoo way to go! That is until I went out yesterday and seen they had blown snow up against by garage about four feet high and two feet thick and buried my garbage cans, I had no choice but to blow it back their way. Plus they blew all the snow between the houses in my back yard where I always blow a spot for my dog. I always split that snow between the front and back, I simply blow the snow forward each pass.

So yesterday I had a little talk with the dad about it and he said he already talked to his 40 year old kid that lives with them so I'm certain it won't happen again.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have actually enjoyed reading most of these posts on this thread. 

But first I have to go out and rent a back hoe so that I can start digging up my golf course quality lawn all the way down the south side of my house. opcorn: Along with the flower beds and all of the rest of the landscaping and create who knows... how long of a job to get everything back to normal, all... because of a neighbor not turning the chute 90-180 degrees. :icon_whistling: 

Please...


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

take a night visit over to their blower and drop a tablespoon of sand down the oil filler tube


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Just saying a easy fix and no more wet basement. Lawns and flower beds grow back ulcers because of neighbor's not so easy to fix.

 Al


----------

